# Bypassing electronic igniters for gas stoves



## yingyang (Mar 28, 2011)

Is it possible to bypass the electric igniter for a gas cook stove? I live in a small town and I am hooked up to the public utilities but I'm guessing (would appreciate feedback on this) that there would still be some availability to gas service for at least a short time after SHTF (depending on circumstances, obviously). I have already gotten a start on stockpiling small and grill-sized propane tanks for my Coleman stove but was kind of hoping I could go for a little while without tapping into those resources...provided the stove can be used without electricity. I was also wondering if anyone has practical knowledge about how safe city water would be and for how long in the case of a pandemic. For this let's say the pandemic isn't water-born.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

On the older stoves, you could just light the burner with a striker or match,if the electricity was out, to check yours just find the power source and see if you can unplug it and still get gas flow, if so you could light it manualy, many times the gas will be compressed with a engine(natural gas fired) driven compressor so a grid power failure shouldn't interupt the flow for a while (we hope)


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Most*

Most modern gas stoves will allow you to light the burners with a match.

The oven is going to require electricity.


----------



## yingyang (Mar 28, 2011)

Actually, I didn't really state my question very well. My boyfriend tells me there is some kind of set-up on both my stoves that won't allow the gas to flow unless it has electrical power. I know he understood what he was talking about but I don't really understand if this is something that's in-line that could be removed or routed around. I'm really glad to hear that there is some hope of having the city gas on if even for a short time.
Good point on the oven not working too....duh...it slipped my mind about the digital settings for it. Guess I better count on the dutch oven and the coleman stoves/campfire.
Thanks for the feedback !! :2thumb:


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

yingyang said:


> Is it possible to bypass the electric igniter for a gas cook stove? I live in a small town and I am hooked up to the public utilities but I'm guessing (would appreciate feedback on this) that there would still be some availability to gas service for at least a short time after SHTF (depending on circumstances, obviously). I have already gotten a start on stockpiling small and grill-sized propane tanks for my Coleman stove but was kind of hoping I could go for a little while without tapping into those resources...provided the stove can be used without electricity. I was also wondering if anyone has practical knowledge about how safe city water would be and for how long in the case of a pandemic. For this let's say the pandemic isn't water-born.


When we planned our off-grid home we researched the gas stove market for a 36" range and came up with this one from Peerless-Premier, uses ignitors for the burners and oven, typical ovens use a glow bar for ignition thus more power consumption and all of the burners and oven can be lit without power. No clocks, timers or other power uses here.
P36 - Pro Series Range from Peerless Premier Appliance Co.


----------

